# GPS-Maus / Notebook / Dynamische Verkehrsführung



## Arne Buchwald (23. April 2005)

Nabend,

bei eBay gibts ja massenhaft GPS-Menü inkl. Navigationssoftware fürs Notebook. Soweit auch kein Problem - interessieren würde mich, ob es eurer Erfahrung nach eine Möglichkeit, auch eine dynamische Verkehrsführung (über den Radio-Verkehrsfunk) zu integrieren, wie es z.B. beim Command-Navigationssystem der Fall ist.

Jemand von euch Erfahrung?


----------

